# Such a good job



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Emma did such a good job today at getting her nails trimmed, she got on the table sit down and didn't make a sound the entire time...On the other hand she did like barking at the cows that were in the field next to the vets office, but that was ok.

Elle just hates her nails trimmed and screamed like someone was trying to kill her the entire time, even though we did try to get her attention on treats and toys, but it didn't work...but they got trimmed and that's all that matters.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good girl Emma!

And poor Elle, so sorry to hear that nail trimming is so stressful for her. 

It took a while, but I got Keeta used to nail trimming by carrying around nail trimmers and treats in my pockets. I would just walk up to her, pick up a paw, clip a nail, throw her a treat, and walk away. 

After a while, I tried two nails before she got the treat, and so on. 

Now she'll submit to me doing all her nails at once, even though I sometimes hit the quick (I get rewarded with a dirty look for that!).
Hope Elle will learn to relax over the whole thing also!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you! Both girls got rewarded with some nice treats when we got home, which they loved.

I don't know why Elle just gets so stressed, I have tried everything in the world to get her to relax, but nothing works...I hate that she gets so upset though, it just breaks my heart, but there's nothing I can really do, because her getting her nails trimmed is something that has to be done.

But at least Emma is not stressed over it, that's what made me happy, because I was concerned about her aggression when it came down to it...But she was a big girl about it!


----------

